# 2 Terabyte drive



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Western Digital today announced the worlds highest capacity drive at 2 terabytes.


http://blogs.zdnet.com/gadgetreviews/?p=940&tag=nl.e539


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow and it cost $299.00 USD so not bad and cheaper then the $360.00 USD I paid years ago for a 6.3 MB drive.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

6.3  Your age is showing...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gosh, I paid $1500 for a 15mb drive in early 80's, it was an external drive in a huge case with a separate interface card. It connected to my $2000 IBM-PC with it's massive 8 bit 4.77mhz processor!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Gosh, I paid $1500 for a 15mb drive in early 80's, it was an external drive in a huge case with a separate interface card. It connected to my $2000 IBM-PC with it's massive 8 bit 4.77mhz processor!


Yea they costed a lot back then.

I got something a little updated when it had a 1.44 3.5"floppy and not the older 5.25" floppy but got a add-on 5.25" floppy still so I could get software to work on the Tandy 100 that had NO Hard drive but all ran from 256 K of memory.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Somewhere around here, I still have a case with a pair of 8" floppy drives from my pre-IBMPC computer that was hand crafted using wirewrap boards.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would keep them John because some day you can sell them to someone. Not that they can use them but people like to buy what once was. I had a big box but trashed it moving here last summer but it was fill with AOL CD and floppys I was getting in the mail. I started keeping them after seeing the way they was package. Tin and wooden boxes etc that had the CD in them. I never open any either but just put them in a box and was thing someday I could sell them. Then at the store check out you alway see them and they change how they look and are package so much who knows how many they made.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Somewhere around here, I still have a case with a pair of 8" floppy drives from my pre-IBMPC computer that was hand crafted using wirewrap boards.


Wirewraps...Now you're bringing back memories...:up: Those were solid, compared to surface-mounts today...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I can hardly see the 2TB drive going for $300 when the 1.5TB from Seagate goes for $129. 

Not to spark debate here, but I prefer Seagate anyway; and the 1.5TB HD is working great for me.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

How much of that space do you use, avisitor? Just curious...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

avisitor said:


> I can hardly see the 2TB drive going for $300 when the 1.5TB from Seagate goes for $129.


That's because it's new and the current "title" holder. 

Prices will drop within the next several months, I'm sure.

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'd just pick up a pair of the 1.5TB drives and stick them in my D-Link DNS-323 in RAID-0 configuration, I get 3TB for a lot less then the single drive.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I have 6 of the Seagate 1.5TB drives in RAID 5 on my server. My largest issue is how to back them up.

Most of what's on them is backups anyway, so I don't feel compelled to backup the backups, but there are some things that are really important that I have backing up to external HDs and online storage nightly


----------

